# Finns det några svenskar här? ;)



## Revolutionrock

Finns det några svenskar här?

Vad rullar ni i för bilar? 
:car:

/Johan
:wave:


----------



## Siggy

Visst finns det svennar på forat.

Bilen är en Toyota Hilux.


----------



## Dreambaby

Här är en till! Rullar mest runt i en Audi A7.


----------



## Siggy

Vad använder ni för bilvårdsprodukter och var köper ni dem?
Tips.


----------



## Siggy

Jag köper nästan allt från Bollnäs bilvård.
Extremt bra service.


----------



## TwiZteD

Hej Hej 

Rullar inget kul nu förutom min prius, nyss sålt min turbo
www.garaget.org/ulrik

// André


----------



## JK24T

Revolutionrock said:


> Finns det några svenskar här?
> 
> Vad rullar ni i för bilar?
> :car:
> 
> /Johan
> :wave:


Javisst !
V50 T5 St1.


----------



## Porta

Audi A4 1,8T.


----------



## Tobster

Jag kör en Audi A3 1.8t som jag nyss införskaffat, gamla bilen ser ni i min avatar.

Handlar mest från cleanyourcar och elite car care men det har hänt att jag köpt från bollnäs också..


----------



## GuntherM

Jag är också från Sverige :wave: och sälja bilvårdsprodukter 

Kör med VW Passat och Toyota Corolla :driver:


----------



## Siggy

GuntherM said:


> Jag är också från Sverige :wave: och sälja bilvårdsprodukter
> 
> Kör med VW Passat och Toyota Corolla :driver:


Tjena GuntherM.

Jag har köpt av dig, kanon!
Det var ett tag sen jag var inne på detta forum och det som du har på
din sida. Tröttnade totalt och tappade motivationen, men nu är bilvårdsglöden uppe igen.

Skulle verkligen behöva investera i en roterande polermaskin. Min oscillerande räcker inte till tycker jag.

Har du bilder på jobb så lägg upp ngt vettja!


----------



## Bossni

Har också hittat hit.

Rullar runt i en Golf GTI VI skojj 

Har också handlat lite smått av GuntherM och Bollnäsbilvård.


----------



## Tobster

Kör Audi A3 1.8t

Handlar gör jag mest från clean your car och elite car care..


----------



## sm7cqy

Hej!
Jo, jag är svensk jag oxo och har kört en Morgan +4 under 28 år, men nu precis köpt en Morgan Roadster i England.
Hälsningar
Kenneth Skåne


----------



## Jonkegtx

En Svenne till :buffer: Håller till i Stockholm och Skåne.

Shoppar från Bollnäs Bilvård, Waxdog, Gunther och Shinearama.


----------



## Siggy

Hörrni bilvårdstokar.

Jag har ett problem med aluminiumfälgar.
Det gula oxiden(?) som kommer på äldre fälgar får jag inte bort.

Har ni tips på produkter från den svenska marknaden som fungerat för er?


----------



## President Swirl

Don't you hate it when the cat walks on the keyboard


----------



## Bossni

Siggy said:


> Hörrni bilvårdstokar.
> 
> Jag har ett problem med aluminiumfälgar.
> Det gula oxiden(?) som kommer på äldre fälgar får jag inte bort.
> 
> Har ni tips på produkter från den svenska marknaden som fungerat för er?


Biltemas (tro det eller ej) fälgrengöring som är syrabaserad skall funka till gula fläckar. Alla andra syrabaserade fälgrengöringar fungerar till gula fläckar.
Använd ute eller i välventilerade utrymmen, få inte medlet i ögonen


----------



## RobertD

Svensk här också!

Kör en BMW 120d (F20) och en Audi Allroad (C5). 


/Robert


----------



## beatnec

Tjena!

Kör volvo såklart!
Inte nog med de, jag e från gbg. Känner mig ytterst unik i min v70 II


----------



## Siggy

Bossni said:


> Biltemas (tro det eller ej) fälgrengöring som är syrabaserad skall funka till gula fläckar. Alla andra syrabaserade fälgrengöringar fungerar till gula fläckar.
> Använd ute eller i välventilerade utrymmen, få inte medlet i ögonen


Aaa, det var bra. Testade den och all gul beläggning försvann.
Det enda jag gjorde var att spraya på, lät det verka i någon minut och sen aggiterade med en pensel. Vioala!

Bilder kommer senare då jag vårfixar bilen helt.


----------



## Siggy

Vet ni om det är någon som arrangerar lite bilvårdskurser eller liknande.
Gärna på en helg eller så.


----------



## Jonkegtx

www.pingens.se är på gång i höst sägs det.:buffer:


----------



## macke

en till


----------



## Siggy

Någon som hört om någon bilvårdkurs eller liknande?
Skulle gärna gå någon om polering. Men alla kurser är ju kul att vara med på.


----------



## Highside.Mackan

De är kommer va lite kurser via Meguiar's Detailing center i Sollentuna så småningom


----------



## BerkerCELIK

Tjena på alla gubbar !


----------



## mikster

Tjena


----------



## Fishen

Tja svensk här också! har en bmw 523ia dock avställd nu


----------



## Speedy83

Svensk här med! Kör Seat Leon 2.0 tfsi och V50


----------

